# Need help with a Hall 49 Generator for whizzer



## Tom Hudak (Dec 26, 2018)

Does anyone have info or schematic on the exhaust mount pivot for the Hall 49 Generator used on a Whizzer motor?   Seems that mine pivots so high In the up position that it almost hits the exhaust casting.  When in the down position, it misses the flywheel by over a 1/4 inch.    Is their an adjustment on this?   I didn’t want to disassemble because it seems to be spring loaded.   Any help appreciated.   The wheel


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 26, 2018)

is it possible you have the exhaust mount bracket on backwards ?


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 26, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> is it possible you have the exhaust mount bracket on backwards ?



Thanks for the reply but no,  the mount if reversed will be impossible to attach to the motor.  The angle will only work the way I have it mounted.  I’m afraid to take the bracket off as it seems the pivot is spring loaded. Not sure if it will go back together easily.


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 26, 2018)

here is   the bracket correctly mounted, there is a front and a back if its reversed it only moves the generator a 1/2 inch ,is your bracket mounted exactly as pictured?


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 26, 2018)

Pic 1&3 are in the up position.  Pic2&4 in the down.  It misses the flywheel by 1/4”.   Any solution?


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 26, 2018)

This is the up position.


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 26, 2018)

Tom Hudak said:


> Pic 1&3 are in the up position.  Pic2&4 in the down.  It misses the flywheel by 1/4”.   Any solution?
> 
> View attachment 924878
> 
> ...



Correction.  Pic 1&4 is up position and pic 2&3 in the down


----------

